# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lẩu vịt trời nấu chao, Khoai môn lệ phố chiên...tại Tam Đa Quán - Nhà hàng Hà Nội

## hangnt

Tam Đa Quán mang phong cách đồng quê. Đến đây bạn sẽ được khám phá hương vị ẩm thực của các món ăn, vừa độc đáo, hấp dẫn và thơm ngon mang hương vị của làng quê Việt Nam. Tam Đa Quán có nhiều món ăn lạ miệng và còn là nơi lý tưởng cho những party nho nhỏ, ấm cúng.




Nhà hàng có không gian thoáng mát, ấm cúng mang nét kiến trúc làng quê với nhiều món ăn dân dã của làng quê Việt Nam. Những món ăn được chế biến từ những thực phẩm quá đỗi quen thuộc của người Việt như vịt, gà ta, ba ba, chim trời, lợn rừng, cá sông... nhưng qua bàn tay tài hoa của người bếp trưởng đã làm nên những món ăn ngon, đặc sắc.


Lấy ẩm thực dân tộc làm đặc trưng riêng nên Tam Đa Quán hứa hẹn sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng một Menu rất phong phú, được chế biến với đôi bàn tay tài hoa của các đầu bếp.




Thực khách đến Nhà Hàng Tam Đa Quán không chỉ để thưởng thức các món ăn ngon, mà còn để thư giãn, chia sẽ và gắn kết với nhau. Dựa trên giá trị cốt lõi đó, Nhà hàng Tam Đa Quán cung ứng nhiều dịch vụ khác nhau: Tiệc liên hoan, hội nghị, tiệc sinh nhật,….


Hiện nay, Tam Đa Quán đã nhận được rất nhiều sự quan tâm của thực khách vì đã hội tụ đầy đủ những yếu tố mà bất kì thực khách nào cũng mong muốn: Món ăn ngon, không gian đẹp, nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và đặc biệt là mức chi phí hoàn toàn hợp lý.

Tam Đa Quán trân trọng kính mời quý khách tới khám phá và thưởng thức tinh hoa ẩm thực!

*BẢNG GIÁ MỘT SỐ MÓN TẠI TAM ĐA QUÁN*


*TAM ĐA QUÁN*

Địa chỉ: 18 Dốc Tam Đa, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.

Tell: 04 224 34157 Hotline: 0974 000 745

*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Tam Đa Quán*





Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội* - *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội*- *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

Trong cái lạnh của mùa đông, món ăn quen thuộc được nhiều người yêu thích và thường xuyên thưởng thức khi có dịp tụ tập cùng nhau, chắc hẳn sẽ là món Lẩu. Có thể bạn đã quen với lẩu gà với vị thơm đặc trưng của rau ngải cứu, hay lẩu nấm bổ dưỡng, lẩu ếch măng chua cay, lẩu thập cẩm đa dạng với các loại hải sản. Vậy hãy thử đổi vị với món Lẩu Vịt trời nấu chao rất mới lạ và thú vị nhé! Để cảm nhận đầy đủ hương vị tuyệt vời của cuộc sống và thêm ấm lòng trong mùa đông này! 

*Set ăn gồm:*


*- Lẩu vịt trời nấu chao (01 kg thịt vịt)*




*- Thịt xiên nướng (08 xiên)*


*- Khoai môn lệ phố chiên*


*- Bưởi tráng miệng*


*- Rau xanh, đậu phụ và mỳ tôm ăn kèm*











Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội*- *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ôi nhìn mầy hình ảnh này làm dạ dày mình xốn xang ^^

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn thế lày thì ngất ngây roài
Thời tiết lạnh thế này đc ăn lẩu vịt thì ngon pải biết  :Wink: )

----------

